# New Arrival - Omega Sm120 F300



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

A quick pic of the latest f300 to join my small collection.










Runs fine and seems to be all original but ideally needs a new crystal, retention ring and bezel insert. Anyone have any clues if they are available and from where?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

If you find a source, I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Nalu said:


> If you find a source, I'd love to hear about it!


I'll let you know if I hear anything Colin. You can still get the original bracelet BTW, ref 1162-173, the same one on Speedmaster MKII's. PM me if you need or indeed want the source.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Out of curiosity do you know the case back ref no. on your example? Just want to see if my case back was authentic, otherwise the bracelet ref no. might be a red herring.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Gary.......

I would like one of those myself one day......


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

No idea mate. The watch is in storage just now and I have no pics of the back to refer to, sorry.

I think I'll stick with the leather for now (sorry Mac!). The original Omega bracelets aren't my favs. I have a drawer full of them that I've taken off watches. I might try a milanese once I get the crystal/bezel sorted, but a shiny mesh is too much for the knackered condition of the watch just now.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jase... so you say.... 

Gary... drop me a PM and tell me your case number... very few fit this case so if its a SM it should be fine. Any Omega 20mm straight end bracelet will fit, as will the 20mm mesh (yum!) and a lumpy etc...

I have to say I love these... I have a few of them... the SMf is the best ever f300 imho.

Yours is what we term a 'strapper', ie its a 20mm lugs width outer case - the other model has a captive bracelet. pic of mine below:



The crystal is easily sourced, the ring under should clean up... thats all easy to do









Shame your bezel is so bad - but many are like this. I dont think Omega has any of these in stock tho. These are acrylic and are NOT AN INSERT - do not pry it out, it will end in tears







These are high quality watches and beautifully made. They have a double case, 3 ball bearing bezel transport, are 42mm wide and of course are f300s, so the best of the hummers... Do I like em, youbetcha!

This is my fave of the lot... you might not find this combo in the shops


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Jon, PM on it's way. What would I do without you? Actually I'd probably have a few less watches and a bit more money . Oh well, skint but happy seems to be the way for me







.

Great examples you have there mate, I know some people don't like integrated bracelets but I love 'em. Funnily enough I was toying with the idea of getting a chronissimo strap for mine and wondered what it would look like, now I know! Where's my credit card?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jase... so you say


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Gary... Glad I could help... with facts and the money spending 

Jase...


----------

